# Altima 3.5 vs 350z



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

Does anyone know the technical differences between these to cars...i know one is 240 and the other is 287, but what gives the 350z 47hp more?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Mainly the differences are in the intake and exhaust.


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

The cams in the Z are more aggressive (higher lift, longer duration).


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

basically the Z is just a kick ass fast car, and the Altima is not as kick ass. Sorry about that comment but I am not lookin at the engine and stuff, just all around


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

atligrl00 said:


> *basically the Z is just a kick ass fast car, and the Altima is not as kick ass. Sorry about that comment but I am not lookin at the engine and stuff, just all around *


and your comment has nothing to do with the topic....please stop post whoring today


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

pvick said:


> *The cams in the Z are more aggressive (higher lift, longer duration). *


Where are you finding this? The internals are the same.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

The Altima has variable timing on the intake cam only while the 350 gets it on the intake and exhaust cams. Different ECU tuning, better flowing intake, and a better flowing exhaust round out the most significant engine changes.


----------

